# Data Usage of Lyft/Uber Per Hour -- Does anyone have an idea of how much?



## GinaGina65 (Jun 16, 2016)

Does anyone know approximately how much data the Uber and Lyft apps use per hour? I'm trying to figure out how large of a data plan is necessary...any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

Uber and Lyft aren't the culprits. It's the google maps/waze that eat through your data. 
That I also use pandora or google music which is also a lot of data.

I upped to the 12 GB plan until I'm done driving


----------



## Dback2004 (Nov 7, 2015)

I work part-time, typically on weekends only. For the month of April on Android the Uber Partner app used 158MB of data and Google Maps used 123MB. During that period I drove 58 trips and was probably online about 30-40 hours total.

I should add I live in a small metro area so I have Google Maps on my phone offline downloaded for the cities I drive. Keeps data usage down and doesn't require much storage space on my phone...


----------



## GinaGina65 (Jun 16, 2016)

Thanks a lot for the info!


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

I have 3GB data for LTE and unlimited after that at frustrating speeds. I have never had any data issues, usage around 2GB with 100hrs drive a month. I never use anything except checking my nails or light browsing around the forums,etc.


----------



## AriSquared (Jun 18, 2016)

Between Waze, Pandora, Uber, and Stride Drive (expense tracking) I did 600mb this week. I worked about 15 hours so far.


----------

